# My Voltron Costume



## sixsixzero (Oct 2, 2012)

Made this last year....Working on the new nicktoons version now.
Hope you likey....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! Growing up in the 80's, I used to watch the Voltron cartoon.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Pretty nice! they will love you on Halloween and at most anime cons!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow!!
Loved Voltron too!!

Maybe post this in the "Show Off Your Costume" Thread too.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Very cool. I love the detail.


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

man thats pretty cool. i remember voltron from my childhood. good job!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Ha! Love it!!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Fabulous! This is really good!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

That's so freaking awesome.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

You sir...have just won the internets. 

nice


----------

